# Tapatalk issues



## gunner65 (Jul 14, 2012)

anyone else having issues with the server not connecting to SMF in tapatalk?  Have not been able to connect for several days.  Get a message to contact forum admin.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 14, 2012)

Try clearing the Tapatalk cache Gunner. If you are using an Android phone, go to Manage Apps, scroll down to Tapatalk and hit Clear Cache. That resolves my SMF/Tapatalk issues every time.


----------



## gunner65 (Jul 15, 2012)

That worked THANKS!


----------

